# Reading > General Literature >  Light in August - reading group

## Zee.

Both Jo, CC and I have decided to read ( re read in my case ) Light in August by William Faulkner, as a study with one another. It'll be like a book club, etc, you know the deal. 

The reading of it will start next monday and we will use this thread to discuss it.

This is an open invitation to anybody who feels like joining in  :Smile:  

Due to different reading paces a time will be decided when to start discussing it ( by you guys, below ) 

This will allow enough time to complete the novel or to at least give people enough time to get quite far in to it before we start discussing it ( to prevent spoiling it for others etc )

Most of you know this but for those who have not read this book, or anything by Faulkner, it is important to note that he often jumps back in to character's memories - which can often be confusing and take you off track if you're not careful. If you find this happening to you, cliffnotes/sparknotes are helpful:
http://www.sparknotes.com/lit/lightinaugust

Only a suggestion.

----------


## Joreads

Thanks Lim. We plan to start reading the book next week. What do you guys think about two weeks reading time? Do start discussing 9/2/09 is that enough time?

----------


## Zee.

Fine for me

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Sounds good!!

----------


## Zee.

I don't know if many will jump on the band wagon, which is fine, but we'll have to dig this thread back up when we're done reading it.

Stating the obvious..

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

LJ, I know this is a re-read for you but have you read other Faulkner? And Jo, have you read Faulkner before? This is my first time...

----------


## Joreads

My first time as well.

----------


## Zee.

> LJ, I know this is a re-read for you but have you read other Faulkner? And Jo, have you read Faulkner before? This is my first time...


Light in August was my first complete read of Faulkner. But I do need to re read it to re confirm some things. Other books by Faulkner, since I posted a thread asking about a few of his works, yes. Now he's my favourite author  :Biggrin:

----------


## Joreads

Great we are going away for the long weekend this weekend so I am planning on starting it then. I am looking forward to it.

----------


## JBI

I'll see if I can fit it into my schedule to join you guys on a reread - is it going to be chapterdized, or a focus on the book as a whole, or what?

----------


## Joreads

> I'll see if I can fit it into my schedule to join you guys on a reread - is it going to be chapterdized, or a focus on the book as a whole, or what?



Good question.

Angels do wehave a view on this?. Maybe Chapter by chapter I have never read it JBI/Lim what do you think is best?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'll leave that up to those of you who have read it already. I don't know what the best format would be.

----------


## Zee.

I say we discuss it as a whole, that way we aren't restricted.

But it's up to you guys. If anyone highly recommends a different way of discussion, i'm all ears.

----------


## Dori

I'm in.  :Smile: 




> Thanks Lim. We plan to start reading the book next week. What do you guys think about two weeks reading time? Do start discussing 9/2/09 is that enough time?


Haha, I was a bit confused on this point. Then I realized that I mixed the day and the month (typical American thing to do  :FRlol: ). So it would be 2/9/09 for us Americans.  :Biggrin: 

I'm on the verge of finishing _The Brothers Karamazov_, so I might need a little more time. Perhaps not. Time will tell. I'm also reading _Death of a Salesman_ for school, but I'll have that finished tomorrow. Now that I think about it, I think the date suggested will suffice. (I say this, and you watch, by the time of discussion I'll be on my knees begging for more time.  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Zee.

Oh yes but the date is flexible, if anyone needs a little more time it wont hurt anybody to extend the discussion a few days.

I'm ready when you all are.

----------


## Dori

> Oh yes but the date is flexible, if anyone needs a little more time it wont hurt anybody to extend the discussion a few days.
> 
> I'm ready when you all are.


All I need is the book.  :FRlol:  And probably time.  :Biggrin:  I sure hope my school's library has it. Otherwise I doubt I'll be able to participate (I'm broke!  :Frown:  ).

----------


## Joreads

> I'm in. 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I was a bit confused on this point. Then I realized that I mixed the day and the month (typical American thing to do ). So it would be 2/9/09 for us Americans. 
> 
> I'm on the verge of finishing _The Brothers Karamazov_, so I might need a little more time. Perhaps not. Time will tell. I'm also reading _Death of a Salesman_ for school, but I'll have that finished tomorrow. Now that I think about it, I think the date suggested will suffice. (I say this, and you watch, by the time of discussion I'll be on my knees begging for more time. )


Sorry Dori Aussie here.

If you need more time sing out we are happy to wait for you as Lim said there is no rush

----------


## Joreads

> All I need is the book.  And probably time.  I sure hope my school's library has it. Otherwise I doubt I'll be able to participate (I'm broke!  ).


Well let us know

----------


## Dori

> Sorry Dori Aussie here.
> 
> If you need more time sing out we are happy to wait for you as Lim said there is no rush


I shall, if need be.  :Smile:

----------


## NickAdams

I have no time to re-read it, but I would like to participate in the discussion. I will keep my copy out for reference. 




> LJ, I know this is a re-read for you but have you read other Faulkner? And Jo, have you read Faulkner before? This is my first time...


It's a wonderful book and I hope you enjoy it. I've read Sanctuary and numerous short stories by Faulkner and he is the only author that has been able to extract and emotional response from me.

----------


## Zee.

Glad to have you on board  :Biggrin:

----------


## Joreads

> Glad to have you on board


Same here.
I picked the book up last night on the way home so I am ready to go.

----------


## Dori

Okay, I'm going to the library tomorrow to see if they have it. Hopefully they do. If not, well, let's just hope it's there.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Light In August is not a difficult novel once you straighten out the time line. Faulkner shifts time back and forth but if you understand that then the novel is relatively clear. Just use Cliff Notes to get a feel of the shifts: http://www.cliffsnotes.com/WileyCDA/...st.id-187.html. This is one of my all time favorite novels.

----------


## Joreads

Good luck Dori getting the book.

Thanks Virgil for the link

----------


## Zee.

Yeah it confused me a little bit when it flashed back, so I used sparknotes for that chapter - cheated a bit I know, but it helped me get back on track and used to his writing.

We're going to need that link, well, some of us.

----------


## Virgil

> Yeah it confused me a little bit when it flashed back, so I used sparknotes for that chapter - cheated a bit I know, but it helped me get back on track and used to his writing.
> 
> We're going to need that link, well, some of us.


I don't consider SPark Notes or Cliff Notes cheating if you're reading along with the book. That's called assisstence and that's what those books are for. It's cheating when you're in a class and you don't read the work and rely on one of them. And trust me you usually wind up with a bad grade if you do that, because those assisstance Notes don't provide details.

----------


## Zee.

> I don't consider SPark Notes or Cliff Notes cheating if you're reading along with the book. That's called assisstence and that's what those books are for. It's cheating when you're in a class and you don't read the work and rely on one of them. And trust me you usually wind up with a bad grade if you do that, because those assisstance Notes don't provide details.



Oh I know, i've witnessed it before.

No I use the sparknotes when I go off track or need to double check something, they're extremely helpful. Thanks for reminding us Virgil - I wouldn't have mentioned the use of them if you hadn't posted here, ha  :Biggrin:

----------


## Joreads

> I don't consider SPark Notes or Cliff Notes cheating if you're reading along with the book. That's called assisstence and that's what those books are for. It's cheating when you're in a class and you don't read the work and rely on one of them. And trust me you usually wind up with a bad grade if you do that, because those assisstance Notes don't provide details.


Thanks Virgil I have started the book and I think the notes will come in handy. Are you planning on joining the discussion - please say yes :Smile:

----------


## Alexei

Count me in, too. I'd like discussing the book, since the last time I tried reading Faulkner it turned out to be a rather difficult task. I read *"The Sound and the Fury"* but I wasn't good enough reader for it back then and I didn't know about the existence of Spark/Cliff Notes to get some help.

----------


## DisPater

I don't think that "_Light in August_" is a difficult book when we speak about all those time shifts. I say that "_Absalom, Absalom!_" is far difficult from this point of view. 

anyway, read it three times. loved it.

----------


## oopsycandy

I'll join in  :Smile:  just got to pop out tomorrow and get me a copy of the book  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Zee.

Alright  :Smile: 

Everyone please note the date of discussion.

----------


## Joreads

Wow this is going to be great. When did we decide to start discussing again?

I was going to start reading last nigth but went out for dinner instead - so I will start tonight,

Dori did you manage to get a copy of the book - wouldn't be the same without you.

----------


## Dori

Not yet... :Frown:  I didn't make it to the library today.

----------


## Zee.

Discussion is two weeks from this following monday, ( someone do the math and give an exact date - i'm mathematically challenged, to say the least )

----------


## Joreads

Math nerd reporting for duty.

Folks we will begin discussing the book on the 9th of February 2009 - This year is flying already.

----------


## Alexei

> Discussion is two weeks from this following monday, ( someone do the math and give an exact date - i'm mathematically challenged, to say the least )


Hahah, somehow I doubt that  :FRlol:  It's on 9 February

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

oh my goodness, I miss a day and the thread runs away! I'm planning on getting it this weekend, and get into it asap. Ooh this is going to be fun! I'm excited!

Welcome aboard Dori, Nick, Oopsy, and Alexei (and anyone else I've missed!)

----------


## Zee.

No seriously, like.. numbers

they're like a foreign language to me. I take one look at them and freak out. My mind can't grasp their freakiness.

----------


## Joreads

I love numbers - serioulsy love them. 

So is everyone OK to start on the 9th?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'll do my best- it really depends on how busy school gets, but I'm determined!

Ack, numbers are a foreign language to me too! I've been told that I'm not bad with them, I just think I am. Because I can't do calculus but I can do physics and chemistry, which is all math and calculus..sorry for the tangent (ha math joke!!).

----------


## Dori

> Ack, numbers are a foreign language to me too! I've been told that I'm not bad with them, I just think I am. Because I can't do calculus but I can do physics and chemistry, which is all math and calculus..sorry for the tangent (ha math joke!!).


 :FRlol:  

On a side note, I love numbers.  :Biggrin: 

Update: I just checked my school's website and it appears that my library does indeed have the book, and it's available!  :Biggrin:  Now I just need to find the time to get down there. It doesn't help that the librarian there scares me...

----------


## Joreads

> On a side note, I love numbers. 
> 
> Update: I just checked my school's website and it appears that my library does indeed have the book, and it's available!  Now I just need to find the time to get down there. It doesn't help that the librarian there scares me...


Don't worry Dori the Angels will protect you. :Wink: 

That is good that you can get the book - this is going to be great I think

----------


## Dori

> Don't worry Dori the Angels will protect you.
> 
> That is good that you can get the book - this is going to be great I think


I'm thinking about asking a friend to check it out for me.  :Biggrin:  Besides, that way I wouldn't have to waste my precious study hall time!  :Biggrin:  And my friend goes down there regularly anyway. But if not, I'll be sure to drag my friend along for backup.  :FRlol: 

Be prepared to extend the discussion date!  :Biggrin:  I have a feeling that I'll need just a little more time.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I'm thinking about asking a friend to check it out for me.  Besides, that way I wouldn't have to waste my precious study hall time!  And my friend goes down there regularly anyway. But if not, I'll be sure to drag my friend along for backup. 
> 
> Be prepared to extend the discussion date!  I have a feeling that I'll need just a little more time.


I wouldn't object to more time, though I can make it work if we don't.

----------


## Joreads

Well how about we all touch bases a few days before the 9th if we need more time we can set a new date then

----------


## Zee.

Good idea.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Sounds good

----------


## Dark Muse

This sounds interesting, I think I have the book, but I am not sure if I can manage to fit it in with school right now.

----------


## Joreads

Hey Muse it would be great to have in on the discussion if you can fit it in.

----------


## Dark Muse

I will try

----------


## semi-fly

Is it too late to join in on all the excitement?

----------


## Joreads

> Is it too late to join in on all the excitement?


Certainly not we are starting to read it this week and discussion will begin around the 9thof Feb check back here for updates.

----------


## Alexei

> No seriously, like.. numbers
> 
> they're like a foreign language to me. I take one look at them and freak out. My mind can't grasp their freakiness.


Sounds familiar. I can handle the numbers, but when it comes to doing something with them I am quite bad  :Biggrin: 

9th of February is fine. But more time wouldn't be bad. Either way works for me.

----------


## Virgil

I wish I could have joined in . I would love to re-read Light In August. Not sure even February would work for me so have fun. I'll pop in and out.

----------


## semi-fly

Is it really that common in Faulkner's writing to have multiple sub-stories? I'm not that far into the book at the moment so it might just be for background information purposes only, but I can't help wonder if these stories are that vital to the overall story of the book.

----------


## DisPater

> Is it really that common in Faulkner's writing to have multiple sub-stories? I'm not that far into the book at the moment so it might just be for background information purposes only, but I can't help wonder if these stories are that vital to the overall story of the book.


Yes, this is very common to Faulkner. His characters move from novel to novel and some of "_sub-stories_" are explained in other books. In some books are only mentioned, remembered, and in other books are explained much more detailed. 
But "_Light in August_" is not one of these books. Although the action take place in the Yoknapatawpha County the characters are independent from his books concerning the Yoknapatawpha Saga. How to say, it is a "stand alone" book in his Southern universe .

----------


## semi-fly

> Yes, this is very common to Faulkner. His characters move from novel to novel and some of "_sub-stories_" are explained in other books. In some books are only mentioned, remembered, and in other books are explained much more detailed. 
> 
> But "_Light in August_" is not one of these books. Although the action take place in the Yoknapatawpha County the characters are independent from his books concerning the Yoknapatawpha Saga. How to say, it is a "stand alone" book in his Southern universe.


I can understand that now. When I first started reading the book it for some reason or another felt like each chapter was itself a new story since it didn't seem all that fluid. I'll wait until the general discussion in a few days to explain my point of view.

----------


## Zee.

Just a reminded that discussions start on the 9th!

All welcome to join  :Smile:

----------


## oopsycandy

I should be finishing reading it in next couple of days. I've had to do it quickly and its a first reading so will probably re-read it during the discussion but will be ready more or less by 9th  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

Sweet :]

If anybody needs an extension, give us a shout. It wont be a problem.

----------


## Dark Muse

I should be done in time. Only have a few chapters left

----------


## Joreads

Guys I will be OK to start. Welcome back Lim we missed you. We are tipped to have 40+ temps this weekend so I will be inside in the air conditioning reading.

----------


## Dori

I regret to inform everyone that, while I said I would participate, I'm afraid that won't be possible without my seriously holding everyone up. I'm sure you all will get along fine without me.

----------


## Joreads

> I regret to inform everyone that, while I said I would participate, I'm afraid that won't be possible without my seriously holding everyone up. I'm sure you all will get along fine without me.


Well we will be fine but we will miss you! :Wink:

----------


## Joreads

hi guys just a reminder that we are overdue to start our discussion as lim reminded me yesterday. So start posting away. I am out for the rest of the day today it is the 14th here and we are off to the open air cinema in Sydndey tonight but I will be back tomorrow with my thoughts

----------


## Dark Muse

I was just beginning to wonder what happened to this thread. 

I thought it was overall an interesting story, and I think more complex than it at first appears on the surface. I thought it was interesting, the way in which it told the individual stories of all of the characters, and how they were related or tied in together with the main plot. 

I am most curious about the story of Christmas, I am left feeling that it is meant to be connected in someway to Lena and her child, beyond just the connection that the father of her child had with Christmas, but it seemed there was perhaps meant to be some symbolic or metaphorical relation between the two stories, though I am not sure just what conclusion to draw from it.

----------


## semi-fly

I can't see how the two stories weren't in some way linked. As I saw it both stories dealt with abandonment and the unknown.

Like you, or at least how I understand your post, felt the chapters of the book were that of individual stories that in a way helped in the development of both the individual characters and characteristics of the time in which the story was set. Unfortunately I don't think it's something you fully realize until after you've had time to digest the whole story and not simply analyze chapters like individuals do from time to time.

----------


## Dark Muse

I found it interesting how the story started out with Lena and her looking for Lucas the father of her child, and then in the middle the focus was turned all upon Christmas and I wondered while I was reading it just why the story started off about Lena, when it seemed to be a book more about Christamas, but then the end circled back again to ironcly end the story in the same way it had first begun.

----------


## Joreads

Muse I agree with you. When I was reading it I have to admitt I got a little annoyed with it changing lead character mid stream. The more I read the more I realised that the characters were linked. I really didn't enjoy it at first but the more I think about it the more I like it.

I have to say I love the name Christmas for a character.

----------


## Dark Muse

It was an interesting name. His story within the book was one of the most interesting of the varrious little stories I thought, perhaps just because you are seen the most of it. Though I like went back and forth about his character. I started out liking him, and then learning more about his growing up I felt a little sorry for him, but as things prograssed I began to get annoyed with him, and in the end I did not truly feel sorry for him becasue I felt he did earn his punishment. 

But was it just me, or did anyone else think at times he came acorss as being a little bit slow in the head? The way people would ask him a question, and he would just stand there and not say anything, and the way he acted at times. It made me feel at moments that he was not completly all there.

----------


## Joreads

I thought that to but I waved a little on that point. I wasn't sure if he was weighing his answer up before giving it in order to make sure he did get a reaction he wasn't ready for?

----------


## semi-fly

My whole problem with his punishment was they had no evidence against him for murder or arson. I know he confessed, but he came across as having something of a death wish early in the story. He wanted to be caught and couldn't wait be punished.

Regarding Christmas's name I actually liked the story behind it, not overly creative but amusing.

----------


## Zee.

J. Christmas = Jesus christ.

----------


## Joreads

Lim I never thought of that - interesting

----------


## semi-fly

> J. Christmas = Jesus Christ.


Care to elaborate on it?

----------


## Zee.

It's apparently the story of jesus christ or something. I'm not sure. Virgil told me, ask him

----------


## Dark Muse

Well they did have a witness to the crime not an eye witness but someone who could testify that he was there when the crim occured and that he might have a motive to commit the crime, and the fact that he fled the scene of the crime and well considering he clearly was not innocent I cannot say I was really bothered by the punishment. He did deserve what happend to him. 

That is interesting Lima, though I personally fail to see him as a true martyr at all. He was a violent person. He had a history of violent actions and I do not think his past expericnes excuse the way he choose to behave.

----------


## semi-fly

> Well they did have a witness to the crime not an eye witness but someone who could testify that he was there when the crim occured and that he might have a motive to commit the crime, and the fact that he fled the scene of the crime and well considering he clearly was not innocent I cannot say I was really bothered by the punishment. He did deserve what happend to him.


Are you referring to the man and his family going into town? I'm referring to the man who rushed into the burning house to retrieve the woman's body. If you are he really can't identify Christmas as the murder, during that scene it seemed more like it was Lucas in the house blockading the man from discovering the body.

Then again I guess you could be talking about Lucas as well, but his motives may not necessarily be trustworthy to begin with. He was always scheming to get a quick buck by any means (selling alcohol, gambling, etc.) Not to mention when he heard about the reward money, he was way too eager to turn his friend in.

As for the crime itself they never, or at least I never noticed, described it. It may have happened after the last scene where Christmas began describing the gun having two bullets realizing that one was for him and one was for her.

----------


## semi-fly

> It's apparently the story of jesus christ or something. I'm not sure. Virgil told me, ask him


*Themes* (via Wikipedia)

Christian
Joe Christmas, whose name is obviously symbolic (J.C.), can be viewed as a Christ figure. He showed up in front of the orphanage on Christmas day, symbolic of Jesus' birth. On a side note, Faulkner has 66 total characters in his book, and there are 66 books in the Bible. His death (at age 33) is described in terms of rising and serenity. The bullets from Percy Grimm's gun pierce the wooden table behind which Christmas crouches like nails through a cross. Lena and her fatherless child parallel Mary and Christ. Byron Bunch acts as the Joseph figure, acting as father for Lucas Burch/Joe Brown. Christian imagery can be found throughout.

As detailed by Hlavsa's Faulkner and the Thoroughly Modern Novel (Charlottesville: U of Virginia P, 1991), Light in August has 21 chapters, as does the Gospel of St. John. Each chapter in Faulkner corresponds to themes in John. For example, echoing John's famous, "In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God", is Lena's insistent faith in the "word" of Lucas, who is, after all, the father. John 5, the healing of the lame man by immersion, is echoed by Joe's repeatedly being immersed in liquids. The teaching in the temple in John 7 is echoed by McEachern's trying to teach Joe his catechism. Most important, the crucifixion occurs in John 19, the same chapter in which Joe is slain and castrated.

----------


## Virgil

Yes, Joe Christmas is a reference to J.C. and really there are two controlling stories that the plot line follows, the fatherless birth of Lena (and without giving much away, she gains a foster father to the child) and the cruxificton narrative that leads to the climax of the novel. Lena, by the way, means "light," and "Light In August" is a southern American slang of the time (not sure if it's still used) as to when a pregnant women gives birth, when she is no longer heavy with child, but now light.

----------


## Dark Muse

> Are you referring to the man and his family going into town? I'm referring to the man who rushed into the burning house to retrieve the woman's body. If you are he really can't identify Christmas as the murder, during that scene it seemed more like it was Lucas in the house blockading the man from discovering the body.
> 
> Then again I guess you could be talking about Lucas as well, but his motives may not necessarily be trustworthy to begin with. He was always scheming to get a quick buck by any means (selling alcohol, gambling, etc.) Not to mention when he heard about the reward money, he was way too eager to turn his friend in.
> 
> As for the crime itself they never, or at least I never noticed, described it. It may have happened after the last scene where Christmas began describing the gun having two bullets realizing that one was for him and one was for her.



I was talking about Lucas, and I do not view Christmas as being innocent, by the end of the story I just did not find his character to be a sympathic one and he did have a past of acting in a violent way toward other people both before and after the crime. 

I just do not see him as being a martyr and he certiantly did not commit any act of self-sacrifice, in fact he was pretty selfish throughout the story.

----------


## Joreads

I thought that he was selfish to Muse right from the start.

Gee thanks Virgil I may have to read it again I totally missed those points.

----------


## Dark Muse

hehe I am just not one of those people who think oh well because you may have been mistreated means you have the right to than act however you want. 

I agree that in some instances he was treated in a way that was unjust, but he is still responsible for his own actions and the choices he makes.

----------


## Joreads

Agree Muse we all have to take responsibilty for the way that we act and the choices that we make. The world would be run wild if we did not.

----------


## Zee.

He wasn't in the right mind space to be able to take that responsibility though. 

I'll add more to this discussion soon - just been so busy. Promise you'll hear from me soon

----------


## Dark Muse

I do not completely buy into that, and even if it were so, as far as I am concenred that does not make him any less guilty. I do not think people's actions should be just excused away.

----------


## Zee.

I think we need to stop looking as the novel the way we are. Guilt, responsibility, I don't think any of it is that relevant.

----------


## DisPater

Christmas is between two worlds, a white one and a black one. although he is from both worlds, he is not accepted by any of them, both worlds rejected him. his destiny is marked by the intolerance, the discrimination, the violence and the cruelty with which the society treated him, like another colored man. he is also marked by his impossibility to integrate into a medium which he sensed to be hostile, a medium in which he wants to be a part. from this society he gets only a brutal end. in "_sanctuary_" (if I remember well) Faulkner said "_the past never dies_". in his youth Christmas did not had anyone to guide him, he was a child in a violent environment, and in time all those rejection made him an inadaptable, a stranger.

----------


## semi-fly

He, Christmas, was a man of two worlds but it seemed that it was he who put himself there. From my understanding Christmas had all the descriptors of a white person. It was only when he began thinking he was different that he entered into that other world. He wasn't always sure what that other world entailed be it an Hispanic world or a Black (African) world.

----------


## oopsycandy

That was the impression I got of Christmas, it seemed he could have 'passed' for white but seemed to have an almost pathological need to expose himself. 

Sometimes I felt as though he was a victim of circumstance and the racial prejudice of the times but at other times it seemed as if Christmas defined himself using peoples reaction to him and therfore had to expose himself.

----------


## Dark Muse

Yes that is true, everyone at a glance thought he was white or just a foigener he is the one who went around telling everyone he met the truth and that is what started to cause him problems. He intenitonally put himself in that situatiuon. I think he was purposefully looking for some sort of conflict beasue as you oopsy mentioned, he knew how people would react when they found out the truth. 

He told people the truth of who/what he was in an almost spiteful sort of way

----------


## oopsycandy

There was something unlikeable about all of the characters for me, and yet I didn't dislike the book. The interplay of passive/aggressive behaviour I found interesting.

Lena seems a very passive figure in her manner and portrayal, relying on the help of strangers and the will of God to reunite her with Lucas, but on the other hand to actually travel further than she had ever travelled while pregnant and to openly admit to her unmarried situation seems contradictory.


Miss Burden seemed to accept the presence of Christmas and Lucas without question but was also trying to establish a relationship with Christmas which would have put her in a subservient role, yet she was a capable woman perfectly able conduct her affairs without him. 


Hightower accepts the social ostracization caused by his wifes behaviour and yet he refuses to be forced from the town.


And the most obvious perhaps are Christmas' grandparents, who seemed almost comical to me, I just found them too much. Again though perhaps they are supposed to be caricatures almost?


The overall impression I got from Christmas was one of complete contempt for himself and the world and everything in it, although he did seem to be especially contemptuos of people who offered him kindness.

----------


## Zee.

Christmas reminded me of a friend of mine who suffers from bi-polar.

I was strangely attracted to Christmas. I was wanting to feel compassion from him. I was wanting him to at least pretend, to be a different way at times.
He is one of the most interesting characters i've ever read. The rejection of compassion and kindness as almost "woman's trickery" I felt contradicted so much of his character.

----------


## Dark Muse

> Hightower accepts the social ostracization caused by his wifes behaviour and yet he refuses to be forced from the town.


I found Hightower to be an interesting character. I did not dislike him, though I did not always agree with him either. I found it interesting how even though by the rest of the town he is ostacized Byron still vaules his guidence and advice. 

I found chapter 21 I think it was (the section tword the end that was all about his history and coming to Jefferson) to have been a bit confussing, but it probably did not help that I was distracted while reading that part of the book.

----------


## kelby_lake

I know everybody likes the Joe Christmas= Jesus Christ argument but let's not forget that Christmas is vehemently racist and misogynistic. The only similarity is in the initials and the fact that both of them suffer.

----------

